# Importance of Recurve Stabilizers



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

I have noticed the varieties of stabilizers offered in the market. They priced differently according to material used perhaps. Are they really performed as much differently as dollar lists?

What if missed matched from brand to brand or shapes and weights; will they still provide sufficient damping? I shoot Yamaha(Alfa EX, Eolla, and SF), SF, and Samick bows; and use Angel Carbon rods, SF rods, and Yamaha rods (old and really old). So far, I am so numb from shooting and can not tell that much different.

Would you please share some of your experience?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

22 -

You're going to get a lot of opinions on this...

IMHO, for most of us here, the answer is a big NO - it won't matter. A stabilizer performs two basic functions. 1. It increases the mass (inertia) of the bow and 2, alters the balance to suit the shooters preferences. Again, IMHO, the 3rd reason, vibration dampening, is overrated on most bows. 

I can't speak for some of the world class shooters here, but in my experience, you just ask yourself what you want the bow to do, it's currently not doing and choose your accessories accordingly. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Viper1,

I only use a stabilizer when I am shooting NFAA barebow. I just want to clarify the first item on your list to see if I am understanding you correctly. I believe that you are referring to the following effect: The stabilizer makes the bow more resistant to moving out of the vertical shot plane when shooting errors occur. With a barebow, there is little to resist lateral bow rotation. With a stabilizer you must move the weight at the end of the rod in order for the bow to rotate horizontally away from its initial upright position. Did I get this right?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hank -

Ah, sorta. What I meant by number #1 (inertia). It's along the same lines, but in part, it's even simpler. By increasing the mass (weight) of the bow you make it more resistant to any movement. 

If you hold your arm out and I were to hit it,it would move a finite amount. If you were to place a 5# weight in your hand, it would move less in reaction to the "hit".

The forward weight on a long rod, forces the bow to tip forward at a given rate on release, and that should help to minimize inadvertent torque. That sounds like what you're referring to and that's part of #2, the balancing act.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

think of it like this....(taken from the spot hogg web site)

To increase the stability of something such as our bows, we must add weight to them.Since our bows experience many changing forces including torque, where we place that weight is also very important. It turns out that placing the weight as far out from the axis of rotation (i.e. the axis is at about the grip of the bow) is also extremely important. An example of this would be to take a broom and hold it by the bristled end and try to shake the handle back and forth. You'll see that it is quite easy. Now switch the broom around and hold it from the handle and try to shake the bristled end back and forth. It will be much more resistant to your movements. 

Now as to the differance between one stabilizer manufacturer to another...yes their is a differance. Anyone who claims there isn't is generalizing. Multirod stabilizers and solid rod stabilizers vary from model to model from company to company. And opinions are like .....

A stabilizer of any manufacture is designed to assist in the above statement in one form or another....but the reaction and feel of each type is different...mainly due to construction. COST does not determine performance...only the nut behind the handle determines performance. As for overall agreements I have found that most shooters with multirod stabs usually agree that they shoot smoother than solid rod stabs (eat up more vibrations) but imo this is not always true....I have found that multirods don't support massive amounts of weight upon the end of the rod either (depending upon length.)

I always recommend trying out different rods before purchasing a new set if possible...often this is hard to do...I often ask fellow archers at shoots to try their stab. rod out following a shoot.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I often look at all of the stabilizers on the market and think of the profit...seriously what does it do? balance and shot vibration...personal feel etc...a logo, how much does the logo help?

get a few used golf clubs, ski poles, some epoxy, a box of licence plate washers, nuts and 5/16 bolts and put some together, 

then swap it out for a $100+ commercial stab and see if you can tell the difference...

that said I have a bunch of both...in the end the commercial ones last, but if you need a cheap way to experiment make your own...hey do you know a highschooler that needs a shop project? get them to make you one...

cheers


----------



## cpdasso (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd the pros on here to correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that all the vibration dampening of a stabilizer occurs long after the arrow is already gone downrange - and is thus purely for "feel" during the follow-through of the shot


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

cc46 said:


> then swap it out for a $100+ commercial stab and see if you can tell the difference...


I'm not a world class shooter and I can tell a difference.

The biggest thing is with most modern stabilizers they are light - very light. Mine will be longer than yours and wight half or a quarter of that. Now, in the end I'll get the whole thing back up to yours but much more of the weight will be at the end of the rod and *that* does translate into a different feel. 

This also means I can keep a similar weight and play with v-bars and how they balance the bow out whereas with your device the bows will be too heavy for me (though for some not so much).

Of course I am assuming you aren't talking the new shafts that are carbon/boron/titanium and a light as a feather and stiff as can be. An industrious person could easily fill them with a lightweight foam (many on the market that you mix together and it expands and cures rigid and light) and affix threaded rods in them. But then you are looking at something that isn't really designed to be a stabilizer and costs more than 95% of them on the market today.

My personal choice is a W&W HMC long rod so, as to the original question, no price isn't the determining factor. I can afford much more expensive but of the ones I tried I liked it the best. Weight, stiffness, and feel are all personal.

*edit* I'll add that when I didn't have much money I shot with a similar homemade setup, my scores have changed so little that it doesn't matter and I can't truly contribute it to equipment - however I can feel a difference even if it only translates into a couple of points of measured gain.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

All that static and dynamic physics stuff is great but putting that aside for the moment one of the things I have found to be aware of is the weight of the components intended in the final set-up. One selection may add up to a total bow weight well over 8lbs. where another might add up to around 7lb. 
Personally just lugging around a 8lb. FITA set-up wears me out, shooting one is good for upper deltoid development but hard on forearm tendons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Overall, as long as the mixing and matching isn't too extreme...say..a Cartel siderod on the left and a WinWin HMC sidebar on the right...that would have a lopsided feel since one is heavier than the other. Logically, there can't be much performance effect. The feel of the bow depends on the stabilizer, that I think most will agree on...actual performance probably remains tied to the person behind the bow.


----------

